# Smoked Cabbage



## bassman

I thought I had posted this here, but didn't find it.  In light of the recent cabbage posts, I thought I would throw this one in the mix in case anyone wants to try this.



Had to have a veggie to go with our rib eye steaks and the fatty, so  decided on cabbage.  Cored out the center and put in about 1/3 cup of  butter.  Topped off with some diced bacon and brushed with olive oil.   Smoked with maple, pecan with a chunk of apple thrown in.  This is some  good stuff for those who have never tried smoked cabbage!







There was no need for extra butter.  This has a delicate smoked flavor  that does not overpower the cabbage flavor.


----------



## meateater

Well I'll be!!!!


----------



## scpatterson

Awesome!!!!!! Is very good but takes me for ever to get it cooked


----------



## bayouchilehead

How long did you smoke it and did you loosely wrap it with the foil or leave it open? Looks great and tasty!!


----------



## bassman

This one was a fairly small head (about 3 pounds) and took a little  over 5 hours.  I just left it on the foil as in the first pic and smoked  for 3 hours.  The I just folded the foil up around the cabbage and  pinched together at the top and increased the heat to about 300 degrees  for another 1 1/2 hours.  Then opened it back up and reduced the heat  back to 250 for another half hour until it was time for dinner.


----------



## pigcicles

It's very good stuff maynard! I tried it some time ago when Marvin posted it (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=51975) and have done a few since. Thanks for reviving a wonderful change to the cabbage eats


----------



## treegje

That is a thing of beauty! 
I'll have to give it that a try!


----------



## captsly

All I can say is___-_____  I really don't know what to say, but I have to try this!


----------



## caveman

Good job.  Looks so good and tasty.  Something for the wifey & her green health kick.  Thanks.


----------



## cheapchalee

Cabbage and bacon kinda go together anyway.  Now this is thinking just outside the box. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Will have to try this one.

Chalee


----------



## pandemonium

That looks good i like cabbage so i will have to try this, does it come out nice and soft like when you do it in crockpot with corned beef?


----------



## bamafan

NICE love me some cabbage. Have to try this. MAybe post a recipe type thing so I don't have to type down what you did


----------



## guvna

great post! it's a novel idea...


----------



## bassman

Pandemonium, if you cook this in with corned beef, it would soften up more.  Just don't put it in as soon as raw because it's basically cooked, just al dente.

BAMAFAN, if you just copy and paste the part you want you don't have to type it.  

Thanks everyone for your kudos.


----------



## pandemonium

no i meant as compared to when you cook it in a crockpot? when i do the crockpot  put cabbage in with the raw meat and cook em both all day, so the cabbage is nice and soft.


----------



## bassman

Sorry I misunderstood your question.  This one wasn't real soft.  To make it softer, you could add a little liquid to the foil and wrap it tight for an hour or so.  That would actually braise/steam it done.


----------



## pandemonium

smoke and steam sounds good to me


----------



## hounds51

You know you could almost core out the center of a cabbage, and put a can of corned beef into the center, and smoke it fer St. Paddy's day.


----------



## blades

nice job, now I know what I'll smoke w/ ribs this weekend


----------



## blades

nice job, now I know what I'll smoker w/rib this weekend


----------



## smokeguy

I've always wondered about it and your coring it out and adding "stuff" to the middle solves the problem. Shoot, now I'm thinking core out extra big and add bacon, sausage slices, peppers, cheese and on an on. Start out by getting it hot and then start adding things. Wrap 3 hours in and add some...hot sauce....broth...aujou... or maybe something else (V8?) to steam it with!


----------



## badfrog

I have cut a cabbage into wedges, butter or olive oiled em', salt and pepper then wrapped in a slice of bacon and then a double wrap of foil. toss em on the hottest part of your grill. my guess is they don't take as long as a whole cabbage...


----------



## jdomep

how long does it take to get a cabbage cooked???


----------



## jonboat

smokeguy said:


> I've always wondered about it and your coring it out and adding "stuff" to the middle solves the problem. Shoot, now I'm thinking core out extra big and add bacon, sausage slices, peppers, cheese and on an on. Start out by getting it hot and then start adding things. Wrap 3 hours in and add some...hot sauce....broth...aujou... or maybe something else (V8?) to steam it with!



Now you're talking!  I think that a cored-out cabbage could have endless possibilities for fillings.I haven't done up a cabbage on the smoker yet, but have done several on the grill. I've filled with Bush's baked beans, or Onions in Kraft BBQ sauce before and they were tasty.


I like options, and a cabbage gives me options.  I believe there will be one going in the old ECB in the not-so-distant future.


----------

